# Propress



## Gunnar (Jan 5, 2014)

The boss man at work is looking to get into the propress game. He had asked me a few questions about it but I have only used it at a previous shop i worked for maybe a dozen times so I'm far from an expert. Wondering what gun you guys would recommend. We do a ton of boiler rooms with a lot of 2" copper and up. Any insight you guys could offer would be great.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ridgid is probably the best out there, you'll need the xl-c jaw set too. You're looking at a decent investment, but it can pay for itself in labor.


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 5, 2014)

Ball park figure?


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

4k.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Your labor cost will drop, but material will go up


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I know own 3 of them (2 small and 1 large). We love them.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Rigid all the way. 

You can get the 200-B cordless 1/2" to 1 1/4" gun for $1800 ( or less with promotional code) at zoro.com . The Rigid 330-C cordless goes up to 2" and sells for about $3,000. The large 2.5", 3" and 4" jaw ring kit sells for $2,351.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I used an inline Milwaukee earlier this year and could not believe it didn't have rotating jaws. Ridgid only.


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for all the help. I'm going to pass the info along to the boss!!


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Is the lack of a rotating head on the Milwaukee a problem with stud walls?
I am pretty close to purchasing a Milwaukee 18 volt press tool , but this is a good point to consider. We do a lot of repair work in close quarters.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Flyout95 said:


> Your labor cost will drop, but material will go up


 Yep, we figured out it was a wash. we'll use it when it's to our advantage dealing with safety or structural issues. If it gets submitted on and approved that is. There's still a lot of engineers out there that won't approve it. 
We have Ridgid, Milwaukee and Nibco guns. I like the Nibco. Light weight, swivel head, best of all it stops when you let go of the trigger. Some of the other brands are all or nothing. If you notice the fitting slip or need to reposition the tool you can stop and start over as long as you didn't squeeze to much.


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

I was casually talking to a OSHPOD inspector a few months ago, I mentioned propress. He said they allowed it on a new Kaiser Permeante hospital but would not be allowed in future builds. I asked for specifics but he wasn't involved with that specific job so had no info. 

Anyone have any info??? I'm not a user of propress just curious.


----------



## johnmeto (Oct 13, 2015)

Your work expense will drop, however material will go up.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

I love my Milwaukee M18 and M12, been using the M18 for close to a year and haven't had any need for rotating jaws. The tool is straight so it fits in a ton of places. No complaints what so ever. Just got the Viega Pro Pex jaws for it too.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I own 3 Ridgid Propresses (2 are the straight tools, 200b) and used a non rotating Milwaukee tool for the 1st time earlier this year. I could not believe how annoying it was to not have the ability to rotate as needed. No way do I buy a non rotating tool after a few years of owning the Ridgids.

One of my new plumbers said the same after coming to work for us and using the Ridgid for a few months.


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

We just had a 1 1/2" pro press 90° blow apart at a Ford facility. The pressure spiked to excess of 120 psi when the fitting let go. It made quite a mess before they could get to the valve at the main to shut down, luckily the area of the plant is not on line.

I have not heard if they ever determined what the pressure spiked to yet. The fitting is sitting in my office in a bucket right now,poor little fellow.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Must be working in Mexico, didn't think ford still built vehicles in America... lol


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I love mine. I bought it a couple of months ago. I also purchased the cast iron cutter for it and dayum is that nice too. I've been real selective on when I will use it and hands down it seems like it only takes a quarter of the time to run the copper. That to me far exceeds the material cost. I'm using it right now on couple of BKs they are putting in the walmarts here. Fast as heck.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I have both the ridgid and the nibco set ups I love them both. While the ridgid has the cast cutter I went with nibco on the large press fittings because of cost and nibco has a 50 year warranty.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Rigid Propress is where it is at for repair work when length of shutdown time at a facility is crucial, like a hospital or school. 

I haven't used it on a new build, but have seen it offshore as well. 

There is a hotel in town that was completely done in Propress, plumbing and the hydronics. I will say that I was leary about the 3" feed water pumps for the chillers when the pumps kicked on, they needed some more bracing on them because they moved a lot when the pump would cycle. I think that was more of installed failure than anything else.


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

theplumbinator said:


> Must be working in Mexico, didn't think ford still built vehicles in America... lol


Keep the faith my good man. Plenty of Automotive facilities still here. Ford in Livonia Michigan is the transmission plant and for the last 2 years i have been drawing paint shops for GM. They built 5 new in the states and 1 south of the border. I mean 2 south of the border, 1 is in Arlington Texas.

Take the tour at Ford Rouge in Dearborn Michigan where they assemble the F150. Its pretty cool walking overhead and watching the process. They have a nice cut away of a Ford Raptor there also.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Btw the Milwaukee M12 does have a rotating head. The M18 is straight only.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

We use them, we trust them. Only one leak have I seen happen, the inserted pipe was barely touching the gasket, not in far enough, got crimped, didn't leak, then demoing stuff they hit an attached pipe and it started leaking. Otherwise they are great, obviously for when a pipe still has too much water to solder.

I would rather solder the pipes in my house if done myself but I would be fine buying a house that was totally pressed. And yeah, the rotating head is a must.


----------

